# Trial Questions



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I am just graduating college but have a year old springer. I have been intrigued by the whole hunt and field trials but have millions of questions. First, what is the dog required to do in a JR and SR test? How many passes are required? Second, is there trainers that run other peoples dogs for them. Third, sometimes when I am working with my dog if there are things going on around him or a bunch of people he gets distracted or almost shy, what happens at trails when there are people watching him. Does anyone on here have experience with a dog that will timid down, how is it overcome. Finally, can a springer run in a retriever field test? I know a lot of these questions my sound dumb, but I just don't have any experience with trails but would like to get my dog into them either by me running him or a trainer. Thanks


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

You might want to just go to a Springer Trial and see how things work and visit with the people there. If you go to the ESSFT website there should be a schedule for upcoming trials around the country. Trials and Hunt Tests are two different activities.....quite different. In Trials dogs compete against each other. In hunt tests dogs are judged based on a written standard.......there is no winner or loser. Either a dog passes or it doesn't. The AKC website has the rules and guidelines for what is required for a dog to earn a JH, SH, or MH.

There is a gallery that follows behind the dogs that are competing in a trial.....quite a few people who are up next to run their dogs and people who are there to watch. Your dog would have to be trained to compete regardless of distractions. Your dog would also be running next to another dog at the same time.....two dogs run at the same time and each dog has to honor the other.

No, I don't believe a Springer can compete in a Retriever hunt test.... I could be incorrect, but I don't think they can.

Yes, many trainers train and handle dogs for other people in trials and hunt tests.

Not every Springer is of field trial caliber......it takes a pup with a hard flush, a lot of flash and style, brains, and one that can handle a high level of training.... It also takes a lot of money.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Non retriever breeds can compete in HRC (UKC) hunt tests but not ACK hunt tests. DO a search on HRC and see if there are any tests in your area, where are you located?



> It also takes a lot of money.


 No kidding


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I am in jamestown nd. Like I said I just graduated so I'm working two jobs. So I'm willing to pay some. How much does it typically cost? My spring can honor other dogs just fine. I'm more worried about other things like water blinds or whatever.


----------

